
Ask HN: How do I find a programming mentor? - yewenjie
I have just started to teach myself coding for AI&#x2F;ML stuff, but I realize that there are large gaps in my understanding that I am unable to fill with online sources. I know that my code is inefficient and inelegant, but don&#x27;t know exactly how to improve it. I know my knowledge of different paradigms is horrendously limited but I don&#x27;t know what to learn next.<p>Someone who knows my learning history and will be able to just point me to resources is enough for me, I guess. I need very occasional but streamlined guidance, which is impossible to find over Reddit&#x2F; StackExchange&#x2F; HackerNews etc.<p>Any suggestions would be of great help.
======
weliketocode
Even though a small amount of good and consistent guidance/mentorship can make
a tremendous difference, a huge part of software engineering is being able to
largely mentor yourself.

Where do you feel you are now, and what are you looking for, exactly?

------
orionblastar
Use social networks and hang out on programming groups there.

Go to Github or Bitbucket and check out some code and ask for mentoring.

